# setting up ikev1/l2tp and ikev2 using either raccon2 or strongswan58 with mpd5



## rootnl2k (Jul 13, 2020)

All right, has anyone been successful using current versions of either racoon2 or strongswan58 to get ikve2 and ikev1/l2tp to work properly?


----------

